# Tomb Raider 2: Neue Regisseurin für den Nachfolger bestätigt



## Icetii (26. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tomb Raider 2: Neue Regisseurin für den Nachfolger bestätigt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Tomb Raider 2: Neue Regisseurin für den Nachfolger bestätigt*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2021)

Hoffentlich wirds beim zweiten Mal besser. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Januar 2021)

Der erste Teil war nicht mega geil, aber von schlecht auch weit entfernt. Hat mir gefallen.


----------



## Basileukum (26. Januar 2021)

Super, Lara is immer gut, auch mit weniger Möpse.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Januar 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der erste Teil war nicht mega geil, aber von schlecht auch weit entfernt. Hat mir gefallen.



vor allem deutlich besser als die beiden furchtbaren Jolie-Teile


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> vor allem deutlich besser als die beiden furchtbaren Jolie-Teile



Hmm, kann man so nicht sagen. Die Filme sind schlecht vergleichbar, weil die Ansätze völlig unterschiedlich sind. Die beiden Jolie Filme sind überdrehte Actionfilme, die sich nicht sonderlich ernst nehmen und deswegen zumindest mir immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht haben. 
Der neue hingegen ist vielleicht ein wenig besser erzählt - nein, die Story selbst ist nicht besser - aber will seriöser, "realistischer" sein. 

Die alten Teile habe ich alle paar Jahre immer gerne mal wieder geschaut. Beim neuen bin ich nicht sicher, vielleicht maximal noch ein Mal in ein paar Jahren oder so.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Januar 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> vor allem deutlich besser als die beiden furchtbaren Jolie-Teile


Das ist ja auch keine Kunst.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (26. Januar 2021)

naja schlechter kanns ja nicht werden


----------



## EvilReFlex (26. Januar 2021)

Ich fand den Film so unfassbar langweilig, da waren mir die Filme mit Schlauchbootlippe lieber.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2021)

Die Filme sind halt auch ein Spiegel ihrer Zeit. Die Jolie-Teile paßten perfekt zur damaligen Lara. Dicke Titten und halt Actionfilm, während Vikander zu den Reboots sehr gut paßt. 

Die 3 Filme sind zwar nicht oscarverdächtig aber für Spieleverfilmungen gut geworden. Meine Meinung.


----------



## MrFob (26. Januar 2021)

Ich fand die Jolie Filme gerade fuer Spiele-Verfilmungen super gut. Zumindest haben sie den Spirit der Spiele extrem gut getroffen fand ich und auch Jolie hat damals perfekt in die Rolle gepasst. Ich meine, was haben die Leute, die die Filme schlecht fanden denn bitte erwartet?

Den neuen Film habe ich noch nicht gesehen, wollte ich mir aber schon nochmal anschauen bei Gelegenheit. Habe zwar gehoert, dass er nicht sooo der Hammer sein soll, aber - und das sage ich wirklich nicht oft ueber Schauspielerinnen - einer Alicia Vikander kann man auch mal in einem mittelmaessigen Film zuschauen.


----------



## OutsiderXE (27. Januar 2021)

Ich dachte der wäre schon längst im Dreh/abgedreht.


----------

